# Bugs in Mechanicsburg?



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Our first time to shoot the nationals in Mechanicsburg and we are wondering if the mosquetoes or black flies will be a problem. If you don't carry a Thermocell here in the Big North Woods these pesky critters will carry you away by the 4th target.

Thanks


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The gnats were AWFUL at the start of the week last time. It's always a good idea to have bug spray or a Thermacell when shooting anyplace on East Coast.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I always carry both. Nothing like _Eau de Deep Woods.... haha!!!_


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you all carry the thermacall in it's holster on your belt - while it it working? Or have you figured out something else so that you use it according to the directions - laying flat?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

most hang them from their quivers or leave them on a stool if they are stool carriers.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

The Red course (if memory serves me right) is the worst one for bugs, but all the other courses have their spots for bugs too definitely bring thermacell and bug spray.


----------



## billm67 (Jul 19, 2007)

I live five minutes from the Mechanicsburg Club. We have had a very dry summer so far and it has cut down on the bugs. But that's not to say that it couldn't change in the next day or two.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

RecurveDad said:


> Do you all carry the thermacall in it's holster on your belt - while it it working? Or have you figured out something else so that you use it according to the directions - laying flat?


They work fine on a quiver belt, even not laying flat...:wink: and yes, last time I shot Nats in Mburg, it was the gnats that were a pain in the............


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Bringing this to the top again. Thanks for the info so far.

One of the guys that shot PA last time is telling me that folks were using some type of spray that smelled like vanilla or lemon that seemed to work the best. Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't remember vanilla or lemon spray, but I remember some guys attaching dryer sheets (like Bounce) to their hats.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JF from VA said:


> I don't remember vanilla or lemon spray, but I remember some guys attaching dryer sheets (like Bounce) to their hats.


It actually does work. Servicemen use in the field.
DB


----------



## jbhoyt (Nov 29, 2006)

Absorbine Jr. works very well on knats


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BuggSpray-I...ultDomain_0&hash=item256fc27b48#ht_500wt_1180

I bought this as a cheap tester and it works great and smells like vanilla.


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Any chance of a bug report from the field?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

jbhoyt said:


> Absorbine Jr. works very well on knats


I'm pretty sure that's the Aftershave lotion my Grandfather use to drown us all with.


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

3m ultrathon hands down the best from the swamps of ga to the bogs in luisiana and anywere in the world ive used it and dont have any problems pricy but worth it ten fold imo of course


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can report in from the range today. While standing at my first target (#10 on the yellow range), I had a few, not too many, gnats around me. I fired up the thermacell and never had one bother mw the entire round. That being said, neither of the other guys I was with had a thermacell and neither of them had any problems except one black fly bothering one of them at one target.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> I can report in from the range today. While standing at my first target (#10 on the yellow range), I had a few, not too many, gnats around me. I fired up the thermacell and never had one bother mw the entire round. That being said, neither of the other guys I was with had a thermacell and neither of them had any problems except one black fly bothering one of them at one target.


I agree with no bugs. I shot the red, white, and black courses and haven't had one bug bother me. Might have something to do with the weather as it's been hot and humid and wet, but I thought that that's when the bugs got bad??? Anyways, no bugs.

One more day and I hope my old shoulders are going to handle it, they ain't practiced up for shooting 5 days in a row


----------

